# Louisville beats butler!!!!



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

my unranked louisville cardinals just defeated #16 butler in the first game in the yum stadium last night and i love it. maybe this season wont be so bad after all. :thumb02:


http://ncaabasketball.fanhouse.com/...lasts-no-16-butler-in-kfc-yum-center-opening/


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

it shouldnt be that bad....they have a pretty good schedual this year...only having to play 11 road games.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

sillywillybubba said:


> it shouldnt be that bad....they have a pretty good schedual this year...only having to play 11 road games.


i swear to god ur avatar just made a move to take off her top >_>


----------

